# Stocking question 180



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

So have a 180g with a fairly mild tempered & shy 7 +inch Vieja Melanura and a decent little group of about 8 Thorichthys Meeki still in the 3 inch range. I am going to adds some decent size Green Swordtails or Sailfin Mollies as CA dithers. Most of the CA cichlid owners I know swear by livebearers since they are good biotope dithers. I haven't fully decided yet, but thought about adding either a small group of 4 ish 3+inch Hypsophrys nicaraguensis grow outs OR some small Amphilophus Lyonsi grow outs to mainly pair off. I think the safest bet would be to go with the Nics (underrated fish) since they are fairly peaceful in groups outside of breeding, but I have known some people to have Lyonsi in community tanks that have been successful. It basically comes down to individual cichlid temperaments/personality. I know this is a tossup and a gamble; however, I wouldn't mind having just a Lyonsi pair in the tank by itself as well. I have recently fallen in love with these fish. What are your thoughts? I know in the scheme of things a 180 is a pretty small tank for CA's.


----------

